# lemon juices / fumagillin



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Been using one tablespoon per quart. This is the same amount as my wife uses when canning tomatoes.

Been doing it since last fall, bees like it and are wintering very well. Had good honey supply, fed syrup and fumigillin in the fall. Been feeding fondant boiled to 248F with same mixture to be sure there is enough winter food supply. Bees seem to really like the taste and have no nosema.


----------



## sjvbee (Dec 27, 2006)

We use 1 quart per 100 gal. Syrup 
48 oz. Per 100# pollen sub


----------



## Level 4 (Feb 4, 2012)

Why do you use lemon juice?
Thanks Josh


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

I have just been putting in citric acid crystals in my tank. I would say about a 3 pounds to 500 gallons or so. 
just enough to drop the ph to the correct level since we have very hard water.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

citric acid crystals in my tank., you using tang or


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I dont think there is anything magic about lemon juice. the goal is to lower the ph and this is an easy way to do. some tests show that a low ph reduces nosema. they dont know why.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

beeware10 said:


> the goal is to lower the ph and this is an easy way to do. some tests show that a low ph reduces nosema. they dont know why.


Bee ware, do you know where your ph is or what your goal is ? I'm not picking on you, just trying to find out why commercial beekeepers do what they do.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

keith It was brought up at our winter nys bee meeting. I think it was brought up by mary ann frazier and dave h from pa added. by memory it was a ph of 5 but not sure. that may help a little. the second part asks why commercial beekeepers do what they do. there is no answer for that one. lol


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

beeware10 said:


> the second part asks why commercial beekeepers do what they do. there is no answer for that one. lol


LOL, At least were on the same page,lol.

PH should be about 4.3-4.7, PH of 7 (nutral) is where pathogens thive.


----------



## NW_Mark (Jan 23, 2012)

So you are shooting for a final PH range of 4.3 to 4.7 with any type of syrup of food? Is anybody doing a PH test to check their starting and ending point? Easy to do. Might Apple cider vinegar also work?


----------



## hossein yeganehrad (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello,
yes lemon or any a ascid drink sach as honey will help bees to dagastive the pollen easy also it help to reduce amiba and protozan sach as nosima A and C also when bees can use more pollen will produce more worker and royal jelly ,and the result is more brood production , the resan we dont have much mitabolisem disease during honey flow becuse is acid in honey provent that,
for more information go to www.caspianapiaries.com 

kind regards.hossein yeganehrad


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

Interesting, so I should check the ph of my sugar syrup and I could add lemon juice to get the ph down to 4.5 - 5?


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

NW_Mark said:


> So you are shooting for a final PH range of 4.3 to 4.7 with any type of syrup of food? Is anybody doing a PH test to check their starting and ending point? Easy to do. Might Apple cider vinegar also work?


Yes,cider vinigar also does the same thing.


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

put the GA to 'em. That will kill anything..................may be even bees.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Soooo, what's a GA?

Jean-Marc


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

OOOOOO cant reveal that information.....................too top secret amungst the inner circle of elite beekeepers. LOL Glacial Acidic Acid IE concentrated vinager.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

simplyhoney said:


> OOOOOO cant reveal that information.....................too top secret .


Now your talken.... Hey, speaking of this, have a new sub coming out this fall that will TARGET the microbes in the mid-gut
and make NOSEMA a NON ISSUE.   .


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

make NOSEMA a NON ISSUE....NOW THAT JUST MIGHT SELL


----------

